
A petition to allow all office workers to work from home at least one day every month - pclark
http://www.onedrum.org.uk/
======
ErrantX
Why? frankly. My work environment is very relaxed and i often work from home
(as the office is closed).. there is no particular benefit and I tend to get
less done...

Most people I know prefer to work in the office..

Perhaps a BETTER idea is to try and improve office conditions....

